# Meath Cycling Clubs?



## dredd (18 Sep 2012)

Hi 

Anyone know of any good cycling clubs in or around Trim. Have being out on my own up to now but now looking to start riding with others. Have seen a few clubs when on my travels but to be honest they always looked super fast and probably wouldn't be interested in me tagging along. On average I do about 24km per hour at the moment! 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## avsd (18 Sep 2012)

Here you go
http://www.cyclingireland.ie/Leinster/Club-List.aspx
Just select the county. Most/all clubs welcome new members and being in a pack is 10% to 20% easier. 24 km/hr is a decent speed on your own. Start with the C or B2 grouup and work up.

I am up in Belfast and my only mistake was not joining a club years ago.
PS Hope you are not a Dub living in Meath. Them Royals are a little funny about that sort of thing


----------



## dredd (18 Sep 2012)

Thanks, will check it out and yeah am a dub happily living in Meath


----------

